# Canada Goose Pastrami



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

Put these to cure this past monday during the site crash... smoking them today.

rinsed off the cure..






Soaked in Brandy, coriander/black pepper/ mustard seed rub applied..





Onda smoker with wild black cherry and hickory wood chunks; smoking @130-140*F for about 4 hours,





then I'll crank the heat to 190-200*F and finish them @135-138*F.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

Man I'm pretty jealous of this post. Never had it with goose but I love duck pastrami. I'm here to see the finish


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man I'm pretty jealous of this post. Never had it with goose but I love duck pastrami. I'm here to see the finish


Thanks TNJAKE! It is a really great way to eat a goose breast. I've been making it for many years. I like Hank Shaw's recipe for the cure mix. I'll post a finish pic. when they are done.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 10, 2021)

Fine looking piece of work, I never scored enough honkers for a cook like that, Like. Got loads of snow geese, usually gave them away, flying carp. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 10, 2021)

I’ve never had duck or goose pastrami so I’m double jealous!! Bet it’s good.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Fine looking piece of work, I never scored enough honkers for a cook like that, Like. Got loads of snow geese, usually gave them away, flying carp. RAY


Thanks Ray....it'll work with snow geese too!



jcam222 said:


> I’ve never had duck or goose pastrami so I’m double jealous!! Bet it’s good.


Thanks jcam....It is real good. The cure really works wonders on the flavor profile of goose breast meat. And it is authentic!! Romanian jews used goose to make pastrami way back when...so it's kosher too....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2021)

Sounds like a tasty treat. I made 10 pounds of your  Boudin over the weekend. Good stuff...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

Glad you finally gave it a go chefjj!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

Done!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

Got to let them cool a bit before I slice....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## luvcatchingbass (Apr 10, 2021)

Very nice. If all goes well I might have to give a try on a wild turkey.
This one might be a little rubbery though


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 10, 2021)

Hell yeah bud that looks amazing


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

luvcatchingbass said:


> Very nice. If all goes well I might have to give a try on a wild turkey.
> This one might be a little rubbery though


Thanks!
I've never made wild turkey pastrami. The breast meat does not have a lot of myoglobin so will not cure very dark. I have made Tasso with turkey thighs though and that is awesome!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Hell yeah bud that looks amazing


Thanks Jake!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

Goose pastrami sandwich yesterday for lunch...MAN is that stuff GOOD!!!


----------

